#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-21
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: inac uvolnil som si tak skoro 1GB miesta, kukni sa aj ty pre istotu do /root/.local/share/trash/files ci tam nieco nemas zbytocne :)
<supersasho> ja uz idem spat, tak sa majte
<supersasho> dobre rano vospolok
<bircow> tobě taky dobrý muži
<h00ked_mob> nuda woe xD
<h00ked_mob> i
<supersasho> h00ked_mob: ty fakt nemas co robit? :)
<h00ked_mob> jhhyhuuuwwyuhwwuuqaayhiinuortrrhyhuhhYwwwjhwhyqhaujuháuhyay5wwyaqqa9)ruuuahhuyws7²71779/-7-6#-/6-2-62-262%43557*7/7²7--87//-8-767777+7+-894345987-87--#-7+7-7-;78/44444$3-$349%824448a8-44vavlhh
<brumla> h00ked_mob: nějakej ukecanej :-D
<[ZOMB]> gm prdi
<h00ked_mob> sem si zapomel zamknout displej xD
<h00ked_mob> metroooo
<[ZOMB]> ... h00ked_mob offline ;)
<h00ked> tak uz mam doma novyho notyska :p
<h00ked> hm.... skoda ze ten 640GB disk neni SSD, ale to by ta cena byla asi trochu jinde :D
<h00ked> Amynka: jakej system na ntb? porad :D
<freax> h00ked: ze se ji vubec ptas.. ti to reknu rovnou... Gentoo :-D
<h00ked> freax: no... :D
<h00ked> aspon snaha :D
<h00ked> stejne tam hazu ubuntu :D
<Amynka> h00ked: gentoo
<h00ked> Amynka: se mi s tim neche srat
<h00ked> ted tam je ubuntu a gentoo o vikendu :-)
<Amynka> h00ked: njn nevim proc se ptas kdyz vis co i reknu
<h00ked> kurnik mam nejakou pomalou sit doma
<h00ked> uz abych tu mel natazenou tu optiku xD
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: trosek zbytecne ne ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-22
<micek> MSG NickServ micek
<micek> MSG NickServ help
<h00ked_ntb> vole co to je? :D
<micek> Co myslíš?
<h00ked_ntb> ntb, nejak mu jebe :D
<micek> alespon ti neprobiji touchpad.
<h00ked_ntb> no neprobiji, ale nejak mu nejde pravy klik xD
<micek> Celkem bezna zavada ne? Odeslej spinac. :)
<h00ked_ntb> ten ntb je stary asi 20 hodin xD
<micek> Ještto obèas dìlá drobek pod tlaèítkem :) sušenky jsou svinì.
<h00ked_ntb> pod tlacitkem asi ne, je to komplet beztlacitkovy touchpad
<h00ked_ntb> mno nic, jdu predstirat ze se ucim :D
<micek> VERIFY REGISTER micek asnhnmmwoucs
<h00ked> hm... taktze dalsi grafik v prdeli....
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: jen at chcipaj
<h00ked> dete do prdele, ja potrebuju grafika :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ti tady nakreslim nejakej domecek s plutkem jestli chces ;))
<h00ked> potrebuju logo, bannery a poupravit template :D
<[ZOMB]> a muze tam bejt domecek s plutkem v baneru? :D
<h00ked> eee ne :D
<micek> h00ked: co mas za problem s grafikem?
<h00ked> no nemuzu zadneho najit...
<h00ked> *zadneho spolehliveho
<micek> mam spolehliveho.
<micek> o co jde?
<micek> ale dalo me to dost prace ho najit. Nespolehlivost je zakladni vlastnost grafikù
<h00ked> micek: logo + par banneru pro jeden projekt
<micek> a do kolika penez se musis vejit?
<h00ked> micek: no ja shanim uz pres tri mesice...
<h00ked> no tak pocital sem max do osmicky i s lehkou upravou templatu cca, bez templatu tak kolem 4k
<micek> tak to budes muset hledat dal.
<h00ked> njn
<h00ked> je to projekt v zatacich, jeste nejsou takove vynosy... dava to sotva $80 za mesic a to je sotva na pokryti nakladu serveru
<micek> Je otazka zda zaplatit vic a mit to do tydne nebo min a cekat 3mesice
<h00ked> njn rikam no.. bohuzel, zatim moc penez zatim moc neni, server zatim zere prachy pod proudem :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: tj fuck, co by si neudelal pro rozvoj internetu :))
<h00ked> no kazdopadne nepudu bydlet na ulici
<h00ked> tam jsou pry problemy, napr. provideri tam nechteji natahnout internet, o kabelovce nemluve :D
<[ZOMB]> mas mistecko v servrovne jo?
<h00ked> jop :-)
<h00ked> chces hosting? :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: myslim, ze ani CEZ nechce tyhle pripojky delat ;)
<h00ked> nebo VPS? :D
<h00ked> mno.. tak to by se nejak vyresilo..
<h00ked> i ten net by se vyresil pres vodafone nejak imho :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> free wifi ...
<h00ked> ikdyz vlastne bezdomovci maji psany trvaly pobyt na uradu, tak bych se nakvartyroval do cekarny :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> kurnik, sem uz normalne zapomel jak se ovlada mocp :( :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> jak se skace do playlistu? :D
<[ZOMB]> mozna bych to dal
<[ZOMB]> nevim :D
<h00ked> :D
<areon> dobrej den
<FrostyX> areon: ahoj
<areon> FrostyX, Dobrej 
<freax_> prosim vas nevite nekdo nahodou jestli mi povali Ubuntu na netbooku s AMD E-350? jde mi hlavne o to, jestli nebudu mit problem s tou grafikou Radeon HD 6310..
<areon> ja s radeon nemel problem na HP 4520
<freax> areon: me jde hlavne o ten RadeonHD kterej je integrovanej v cpu..
<areon> fakt ti neporadim zkus net 
<areon> jako opravdu jsi ale myslim ze nebude problem
<freax> hmm.. jak tak koukam, tak to asi bude problem.. prej: "Cards have only very basic mode-setting support at this time." :(
<h00ked> vetsinou nebyva
<h00ked> s timhle http://www.alza.cz/hp-probook-4525s-d200721.htm neni problem
<h00ked> grafika beha luxusne
<freax> narazil sem ne nejakej prispevek na foru a tam typek psal, ze to rozjel, ale mel v rohu nejaky logo "AMD Unsupported Hardware"..
<areon> h00ked, ten probook 4525s je na nic :)
<areon> jen tak mezi nama
<h00ked> imho neni :-)
<areon> doma mám 4520s a kamarad ma 4525s
<h00ked> ikdyz mam ho jen neco pres 24 hodin zatim
<areon> a ta 20 je lepsi protoze dle mého nazoru je ten procesor ADM v tom notasu nedoresenej ma spatne dimenzovanou spotrebu 
<areon> pri stejne aplikaci skoro o 45 minut vydrzel min
<h00ked> ctyri hodky mi bohate staci :-)
<areon> no tak jasny ;)
<areon> nerikam ze je spatnej uplne
<areon> ale zda se mi nedotazenej 
<h00ked> mno me nejvic vadi, ze si musim zvyknout na klavesnici :D
<areon> hej az 3 dny
<areon> budes mit pocit 
<freax> me se libi Lenovo ThinkPad X120e.. mozna do nej pujdu az bude u nas na trhu, ale stve me to AMD :( proc neudelaj taky verzi s Intelem... :/
<areon> ze na tom pises poard
<areon> bez tak je nejlepsi 4510S
<areon> žije tady někdo ?
<[ZOMB]> imho az na boty vsichni ;)
<h00ked_> ja se priznam, ja neziju, ja chlastam :D
<FrostyX> ja jsem umrel
<areon> h00ked_,  zase pije :D kdybych se nesetril an maturitak tak bych pil taky
<h00ked_> na to byt strilzlivy jsem ve spatnem state :D
<areon> h00ked_,  božw
<areon> *bože
<supersasho> spectrum1: a na to se napyjem! :)
<h00ked_> napijem pyjem :D
<h00ked_> Amynka: napijes se s nama pyjem?
<Amynka> nemam cas
<areon> dám vám radu do života nikdy ale opravdu nikdy netříkej te slzákem v hodině....
<areon> *nestříkej 
<spectrum1> joho ho 
<spectrum1> na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> supersasho, na zdravi!
<[ZOMB]> dan951357: pokud neni na zvukovce, tak tusim leda softove to resit, popr se zeptej #ubuntu-cz
<areon> otazka pro profiky jak je možny že kdyz mam v pc jednu sitovku fyzicky tak mi ji ubuntu pise ze ma dve a ze potrebuju 2x jinej ovladac
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: to je to tvoje icq v irssi ze ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: wtf? kua to co sem pisu :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> jn, to jsem posilal na jinej chan :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw v irssi mam irc,icq,jabber,facebook, ted chystam skype a pak musim jeste nejak poresit nyx a mam to vsechno :D
<FrostyX> dobry :)
<flack> areon, a kde vidis dve sietovky?
<areon> sprava HW
<flack> hmm
<[ZOMB]> wtf sprava hw?
<areon> system --> sprava --> dodatecne ovladace HW
<flack> areon, lshw |grep net
<flack> ja ani nevym ze take "klikatka v tom ubuntu vlastne su :D
<areon> flack, n vidis
<flack> a co pise teda ten lshw ?
<areon>     capabilities: pci pcmcia upgrade shadowing cdboot bootselect edd int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer acpi usb smartbattery biosbootspecification netboot
<areon>            *-network
<areon>                 capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless
<areon>            *-network
<areon>                 description: Ethernet interface
<areon>                 product: 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<areon>                 capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation
<areon>   *-network DISABLED
<areon>        description: Ethernet interface
<areon>        logical name: vboxnet0
<areon>        capabilities: ethernet physical
<flack> no a co sa ti nezda teraz?
<freax> aaaaaaa spamer :-D pastebin :P
<flack> hehehe
<areon> flack,  ?
<[ZOMB]> flack areon: sudo lshw -C network
<flack> [ZOMB], jo mami
<areon> ok muze mi nekdo rict jak to tam amm dat jako clovek ?
<[ZOMB]> :P
<flack> ??????????
<flack> kam co kde ?
<areon> no abych to nepostoval sem 
<areon> to co mi to vypsalo
<[ZOMB]> kam?
<flack> pastebin.org
<flack> ci .com
<h00ked_> polipte mi veverku, jdu predstirat spanek :D
<spectrum1> ******* drupal..
<flack> tusim mu nic uz nejde :Dwrkadmin
<[ZOMB]> neresil nekdo sshfs + samba, zaboha to to nemuzu dostat na nejaky rozumny opravneni :(
<[ZOMB]> ty linky z googlu mam kdyztak :D
<flack> :D
<flack> ty si hovado
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> proc? :D
<flack> kvoli tim linkam 
<freax> proc je v pivu tak malo piva :/
<[ZOMB]> freax: tj jen komercni tah ...
<[ZOMB]> tusim ze tohle by mohlo bejt reseni na muj dotaz sshfs + samba http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/linux/show/202799 ;)
<FrostyX> hele nevite nekdo jak pomoci prikazu spustit takoveto kopirovani ? http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5264306684_e99c42aed3_z.jpg
<[ZOMB]> takoveto? wtf kua? :))))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: myslis okno kopirovani nejakyho file manageru .. ?
<FrostyX> jj presne to :)
<[ZOMB]> scihni nejaky scripty pro nautilus, myslim za tam by si mel najit co potrebujes, btw jinak by to slo i napsat pres zenity ;)
<FrostyX> dolphin to ma nejak integrovane do nejake informacni oblasti v KDE ...
<[ZOMB]> KDE se rozlejza vsude jak win, ksa
<FrostyX> idealne bych to potreboval pro KDE ...
<[ZOMB]> co tam je za file manager?
<FrostyX> dolphin
<[ZOMB]> hm
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: scihni si to zenity, to mas napsany hned ;)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> ok
<[ZOMB]> bych ti help, ale dopisuju to sshsmbfs :)
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> pac hned me trklo ze mi jeden adresar stacit nebude, tak datluju cteni confu :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-23
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: konecne se mi povedl screen - vlc umi volume na 400% :D http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky6usu.png
<supersasho> zdravim vas vospolok
<supersasho> rozdelil som si kluc na linuxovu a windowsacku cast, linuxovu mi mountne automaticky, ale tu windowsacku nie. da sa sice manualne namountovat ale komu sa to chce zakazdym. skusal som to zapisat aj do /etc/rc.local ale aj tak to nepomohlo
<supersasho> nejake napady?
<supersasho> a ozaj, tu je ten rc.local -> http://pastebin.com/brm9BJuM
<FrostyX> dobry rano
<supersasho> dobre
<filip89> supersasho: fstab to neriesi?
<supersasho> nechcel som to pchat do fstabu moc.. ale asi budem musiet no
<h00ked> bry den :o)
<PetrHH> aby byl :-)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak jsem vcera zkousel kdialog, je to qt obdoba toho zenity, ale zaboha jsem neprisel na to, jak ten progressbar provazat s nejakym prikazem (v nasem pripade kopiovanim)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: njn. kdyz by to nebylo pro smradlavy KDE, tak bych se na to i casem mozna podival, ale preferu spis pravej opak, co nejmin vyskakovacich a jakejchkolik caklejch okynek :)
<FrostyX> ja taky, ale neni to pro me
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak bych se na to pekne potaji vys.... :)))))
<FrostyX> to prave neprojde
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: me jo :D
<FrostyX> je tu jeste nekdo vzhuru, nebo uz si vsichni slintate na polstar ? :-P
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-24
<[ZOMB]> jak pro koho
<[ZOMB]> oje load: 30.89 19.79 9.68
<[ZOMB]> ja to umim :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: to te to necha i psat na irc ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> nejsem na tom PC na IRC :)
<[ZOMB]> ikdyz vlastne tam je to bnc, takze jo :)
<[ZOMB]> uz mam 45.52 45.92 36.40 :P
<[ZOMB]> masakry
<[ZOMB]> restart sel lip :)
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> tj tim ze si clovek hraje nekdy az moc :))
<FrostyX> jak tam muzes mit tak vysoke cisla ... vzdyt me top vyhazuje load average: 0.11, 0.13, 0.14 ... a nikdy to nejde o moc nahoru
<[ZOMB]> ani nevim jestli se to pak odeslalo, load 45.xx uz byl dost :))
<[ZOMB]> prehltis ram
<[ZOMB]> pak swap
<[ZOMB]> a koncis :D
<FrostyX> no nic, jdu spat. bye
<[ZOMB]> gn, ja se jeste hrabu ve squeeze :)
<micek> to je skoro az ostuda jak je tady mrtvo
<h00ked> chcip na to xD
<micek> uz jsi zkousel 11.04 s Unity ?
<h00ked> nn jeste sem se k tomu nedostal, v prubehu pristiho tydne kdyz to vyjde
<micek> ani ja, jeste jsem nestahl ani iso.
<h00ked> a to uz mozna nekde mam nahazeny... jen nevim kde xD
<micek> ja teda podvadim a provozuju LinuxMint
<h00ked> hm... v tom pripade ja taky no ... :D
<h00ked> na pc sice jede ubuntu, ale na ntb prave cpu gentoo xD
<h00ked> hm... zase mi blbne wowko... :/ :(
<h00ked> taaaak
<h00ked> gentoo usb se vytvari, zanedlouho reboot a instal :-)
<micek> h00ked: 
<micek> h00ked: to jsi teda fanda s Gentoo :) Na mě to je moc zdlouhavý :)
<supersasho> nie je divne, ze nie je man pre fg a bg?
<h00ked> ty vole, tak tomu rikam haluz.... xD
<supersasho> ako ono vela parametrov nemaju, ale nevedel som si spomenut ci sa pouziva % alebo # a man mi to nenaslo.. tuto som to potom nasiel http://linux.die.net/man/1/fg ale ide mi ,samozrejme ako vzdy, o princip :)
<h00ked> jo sry, ja reagoval na neco jineho xD
<supersasho> aha :)
<supersasho> tak ked si ma uz navnadil, tak povedz na co aspon :-D
<h00ked> mno formatoval sem disk do ntfs, naformatoval, restartoval a nabootoval sem normalne do ubuntu... xD
<supersasho> :-D
<supersasho> niet nad simulovany filesystem format :-D
<h00ked> ja to formatoval pres widle :D
<supersasho> niet nad simulovany operacny system ;) :-D
<h00ked> sem pustil instalacku win7, nabootoval, naformatoval disk, pak to chtelo zase reboot, nenabootovalo to z dvd ale z disku a normalne naskocilo ubuntu
<supersasho> a nesformatoval si nejaku inu particiu? :
<h00ked> nn komplet cely disk sem bral
<h00ked> holt windows vedi co je dobre xD
<supersasho> bol to quick format?
<h00ked> no prave ze hloubkovy :D
<supersasho> lebo ten len pre instalaciu oznaci prazdnie miesto
<supersasho> aha
<supersasho> :)
<h00ked> asi tri a pul hodiny formatoval
<h00ked> teda... "formatoval" buh vi co delal :D
<supersasho> tak to je potom pripad pre parakybernetiku :)
<PetrHH> posilal obsah disku do MS
<h00ked> tak me to netankuje
<supersasho> tam mal nejaky delay trojhodinovy :-D
<PetrHH> kradl zdrojove kody
<h00ked> no to by si uzil ty data teda... xD
<supersasho> PetrHH: :-D
<h00ked> microsoft si ted muze lestit kladu nad mojima sesitama ze stredni xD
<PetrHH> no at si to uzije
<PetrHH> ja mam fajront
<PetrHH> mejte se tu
<h00ked> a to mam takovy dojem, ze ze stredni tam mam jen kybernetikua  technicke vybaveni... mozna nejake drobky VBA xD
<supersasho> maj sa
<supersasho> h00ked: tak to je jasne.. kradol ti napady
<supersasho> ani neviem preco som si spomenul na tuto hlasku.. i like my PC like a wigwam.. no windows, no gates and an apache inside :)
<h00ked> no nic prdi, mizim do roboty
<supersasho> tak miz :)
<h00ked_mob> zdarek prdi xD
<supersasho> tusimze londynske metro maju pokryt signalom, mozno sa aj ty raz dockas :)
<h00ked_mob> cervena uz je pokryta
<h00ked_mob> a svetle modra skoro z poloviny :)
<h00ked_mob> ale net tam je celkem pomaly, aspon co se pamatuju, byl sem tam pred peti tydny :)
<starejbar> bre odpoledne ve spolek
<supersasho> h00ked_mob: tak to si ma prekvapil :)
<supersasho> starejbar: nazdar
<starejbar> nemate neekdo tuseni, jak je to v linuxu se spravou baterie? mam ponekud postarsi botebook a samozrejme i baterka je uz docela jeta, takze od ni necekam zazraky. Jen me zarazi ze pod XPckama je schopna vydrzet cca hodinu bezny parace se zapnutou wifi a v linuxu ne. Pod tucnakem mi sice hlasi podobny udaje o vydrzi jako v XP ale pak si jen tak zniceho nic po cca 20 minutach proste chcipne. Tak nevim jestli se da neco doinstlaovat nebo se
<h00ked_mob> jedu tam zas za tri tydny tak snad se dostanu i na jinou trasu
<[ZOMB]> yeah
 * [ZOMB] pokrocil na strankach, uz nevipadaj jako od 6ti letyho dite, uz je to jak od 12ti letyho :))))
<[ZOMB]> fu grafika :P
<starejbar> neco jako www.googlicek.cz ?
<[ZOMB]> ROFL
<[ZOMB]> zas tak strasny to snad neni :D
<starejbar> :D
<starejbar> ale googlicek to nanda vsem
<[ZOMB]> :D
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie :)
<spectrum1> supersasho, jj, na zdravi!
<spectrum1> ufff, lvm resize :_D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-25
<h00ked> zima
 * [ZOMB] snad vyleze ven, tam tak krasne sviti slunko ...
<FrostyX> myslim ze bude stacit kdyz roztahnes zaluzie. brzo si to rozmyslis :-D
<[ZOMB]> no kdyz mi sviti do monitoru tak ho proklinam, tj jasny, ale jinak po ty zime prasivy je to vcelku prijemny se nahrejvat :)
<freax> coz pres okno se na to kouka hezky, ale zas takovy teplo, ze by se clovek venku ohral zase neni.. ale je fakt, ze je to stejne prijemny kdyz clovek nekouka ven do nejakyho sedivyho hnusu...
<freax> uz se tesim az bude tak hezky, ze se bude dat vylezt s ntb ven :)
<FrostyX> :)
<freax> chtelo by to na leto nejakej kompletne vodotesnej ntb, abych se s nim nebal plavit se na matracce po bazenu... to by byl luxus :)
<[ZOMB]> freax: neasi,hlavne aby clovek moh nat otevreny okno kuli lepsimu signalu ;)
<[ZOMB]> freax: jo s klasickym bych mel taky bobka v gatich jen tak na lehatku :)
<supersasho> freax: http://www.amazon.com/Emergency-Zone-Waterproof-Notebook/dp/B000Y9DED2 :-D
<[ZOMB]> nastesti nemam bazen :D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: :D
<freax> supersasho: vole :-D :-D :-D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> rikam si aaa, supersasho to vymyslel, otevru tu stranku a co nevidim :-D
<supersasho> Trolling is a art! :-D
<[ZOMB]> omg, uz se zacinam zas tocit, tak ono nestacilo prodat 5. plochu, uz jsou zas vsechny plny :((
<[ZOMB]> *pridat
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: ultimativny ekonomicky napad, predavat virtualne plochy :-D
<supersasho> sry kluci mam nejaku dobru naladu kvoli tomu slnku :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: prece si nebudu brat u huby, to radsi pridam plochu :))
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: no vidis a ja nedavno zredukoval tehdejsi 4 na 3 :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: to jsem zkousel jednou, naprosto to selhalo :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<freax> [ZOMB]: ja to taky nedavno rozsiril na 5 a taky je mam vsechny zasekany... nechapu... 
<FrostyX> ja prave pouzival celou dobu jen jednu plochu ... ted jsem zmenil panel na tint2, nastavil jsem si at vidim otevrene okna na vsech plochach a konecne jsem to zacal vyuzivat
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: njn, to ja koukam od zacatku na vsechny okna na vsech plochach v liste
<[ZOMB]> freax: tak jdem do 6ty? :D akorat zas nejakej nazev vymyslet :)
<supersasho> to je jasne :) co sa tyka optimalizacie prace na desktope, zacal som pouzivat scroll na hornej liste okna => pravdepodobne zalezitost compizu :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: ve fluxu je to standart snad mam pocit, nevim jiste ale, ja se hrabu ve vsem :D
<[ZOMB]> kazdopadne je to dobry :)
<supersasho> no ja som tuto featur-u objavil nahodou :-D
<[ZOMB]> no vidis :D
<supersasho> vecsinou to mam tak, ze firefox na nom mam terminal allways on top a teraz si tam dam kludne aj viac a hentak si ich zrolujem.. no proste kam sa hrabe windows :)
<freax> FrostyX: jednu plochu si uz vubec nedokazu predstavit... nejhorsi je, kdyz musim nekdy neco vytvorit na woknech a tam mi klavesova zkratka ktera prepina plochy v linuxu prevraci monitor o 90 stupnu... po par minutach to mam vzdycky chut rozkopat..
<[ZOMB]> co me treba dost zarazilo na fluxu, ze tu neni prepinani alt+tab, to si musi clovek namachrovat od jinyho wm
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: myslis ten dialog s otevrenyma oknama ?
<[ZOMB]> ani nevim co dela ctrl+f1-f5 ve win, nejspis dost necekanej bordel :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jj, musel jsem dat bbkeys z blackboxu
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ale skinovat to jde uplne stejne, takze nepoznas, ze tam nepatri :)
<FrostyX> freax: jednu plochu jsem byl naucenej pouzivat po par letech na win a az po 2 letech se mi zacina darit efektivne vyuzivat jich vic. 
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: no ten dialog je jeden z duvodu proc jsem se vratil z5 k openboxu
<supersasho> wayland bude v repozitaroch 11.04 :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: neznam nejde, kdyz neco chci ;)
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> i kdybych si ten dialog mel napsat ve strojovim kodu, tak to budu X let sprtat :))))))
<FrostyX> nerikam jediny, ale jeden z duvodu. celkove mi openbox sedl vic. jen u fluxboxu se mi libila vic podoba tech konfiguracnich souboru. ale to openboxi xml jsem si prepsal podle sebe z te podoby co to vyflustlo nejake klikatko a uz se mi to edituje taky dobre
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<[ZOMB]> ja to pomalinku prelejvam do squeeze nez vyjde dalsi verze ubuntu, pac predpokladam, ze bude zas o nedo dojebanejsi nez ty predtim, tak hura na debian :P
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tjn jsem se zrovna chcel zeptat jak jsi na tom s debianem. btw nezkousel jsi arch ? s tim by sis mohl dobre vyhrat :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uz jen bootsplash je tam prijemnejsi na prvni dojem
<[ZOMB]> j zkousel jsem arch, ale zatim zustal rozdelanej ve virtualu, neni cas :)
<FrostyX> ten zadnej co tam neni ? nebo je tam nejakej takovej vesmir ?
<[ZOMB]> ten zadnej, mam rad text, vidim hlavne co se tam deje, ne prihratou fialovou ... "vec" nebo jak to kua nazvat :D
<FrostyX> ja instaloval jen textovou verzy toho squeeziho, ale videl ty silene temata co ma gnomacka verze .. v grubu jakesi hnusne hvezdicky a rakety a buhvi co jeste
<[ZOMB]> lol
<FrostyX> ja mam taky jen text, ale chcel jsem si pod nej dat nejake pozadi ... 
<[ZOMB]> aha, mno ja jdu po text install vsude, takze me to minulo taky nastesti :))
<[ZOMB]> jediny co jsem tam plac bylo LXDE, pac jsem to chtel omrknout, uz o tom slycham delsi dobu jakoze ok odlehcenej wm, me teda nenatch vubec, takze si zustanu na svem :)
<FrostyX> ja mel moznost setkat se s lubuntu .. neinstaovalo jsem to ale jel jsem si jen live a bylo to rychlejsi jak muj system :-D.
<FrostyX> koukej ten grub http://www.linuxexpres.cz/uploads/gallery/original/4193.jpg
<FrostyX> gnome http://files.myopera.com/wechat/albums/5625292/Screenshot_2011.01.05_debian-live-squeeze-i386-gnome-desktop.png
<FrostyX> a neco takoveho jsem videl pri bootu  http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/go.png
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: grub mam tusim stejnej, ale to se da prezit, ten boot je naprosto otresnej :D gnome je klasickej hnuj, tj porad stejny :)
<FrostyX> ale proboha jak mohli konzervativni debianisti vymyslet takovou silenost
<[ZOMB]> zivot je prej zmena ...
<[ZOMB]> tohle je ale skoro treti svetova :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: ma ubuntu v nejake te live verzy nainstalovane nejake udelatka kteryma dokaze merit teplotu cpu ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: naprosto netusim jestli tam je sensors treba
<FrostyX> bych chcel zjistit jestli maj lip poresenej powermanagement nez ja a pripadne neco obslehnout
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> kazdopadne jsem uviz na zdrojich u debianu, tak jsem to nechal na jidy zas :D
<FrostyX> jako repozitarich ?
<[ZOMB]> musim jich kotel pridat ...
<[ZOMB]> v tehle je uplny h..
<FrostyX> to je ten duvod proc jsem ze vsech distribuci vybral prave arch
<[ZOMB]> ma tam toho dost?
<FrostyX> mam jeden jediny repozitar ktery jsem si vybral pri instalaci a kdyz to neni tam, je to v AURu. k auru pristupuju uplne stejne jako k jinemu repozitari jen misto prikazu pacman pouziu yaourt (pripadne jiny). 
<[ZOMB]> hm
<FrostyX> muzes si zkusit neco najit pomoci vyhledavace na webu http://www.archlinux.org/packages/ a http://aur.archlinux.org/ ...
<h00ked> spameri
<[ZOMB]> prave vaham kua, kazdopadne squeeze chci min na jeden PC, arch bych si loup mozna na notes, nebo mozna obracene, kua
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ticho tam v podpalubi :P
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: dneska nejezdis metrem? :)
<h00ked> jak chces, dneska zadne vychazky :D
<h00ked> dneska ne :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> ale dneska je patek tatiii .... :D
<h00ked> zadny takovy, do sklepa rovnat sklenice s uranem :D
 * [ZOMB] se radsi ujistil na kalendari :D
 * h00ked je liny se koukat na kalendar, tak veri [ZOMB]  :D
<[ZOMB]> :))))) to beru, kdyz pak budu moct ozivovat golema ;))
<h00ked> klidne
<h00ked> ale nedostanes ale budes s nim zavreny na zachode :D
<[ZOMB]> okej :D
<h00ked> to "ale nedostanes" tam nema co delat :D
<[ZOMB]> btw kdyz bych to nemel na plose, tak ten kalendar taky nikde nelovim, na to bych se moh o5 z vysoka ... :D
<h00ked> no ja bych musel vzit do ruky mys.... :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<FrostyX> h00ked: mas si koupit nejakou klavesnici s trackpointem :))
<[ZOMB]> jo to si pamatuju kalendar na XP, jak ten me tocil, to snad ani nebylo mozny :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw, to by si mi mohl testnou bashrc na archu coz? ;)
<h00ked> hodila by se mi nejaka zenska do domacnosti
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: klidne
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: me do postele :))
<h00ked> dvoumetrova chodba mi trva asi pet minut jak se musim vyhybat vsemu moznymu
<h00ked> i nemoznymu :D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<h00ked> ale je fakt, ze veci zatim neutikaji, to je jeste porad dobre znameni :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jeste si zapalim a aktualizuju to, pak nejak dorazi i odkaz ;))
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=raptor_toast.jpg
<h00ked> zajimava uvaha xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<PetrHH> zdravim, mate tu prosim nekdo zkusenosti s PHP? Potreboval bych funkci, ktera mi vrati cas v UTC
<h00ked> if toaster dont toast toast, toast toast toast? :D
<[ZOMB]> neco jako date tam neni? :) ale mozna kecam z hladu :)
<h00ked> se nazer vole xD
<h00ked> jj pres date imho ;)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: mi pojd udelat topinky a ne ze je spalis jako ja dicky! :D
<FrostyX> PetrHH: http://php.net/manual/en/function.date.php
<h00ked> http://cz.php.net/manual/en/function.date.php
<PetrHH> tam jsem byl
<h00ked> lol :D
<PetrHH> ale asi blbe cetl
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: tak to ti nezarucim, ja spalim i vodu v rychlovarce s bezpecnostni pojistkou xD
<[ZOMB]> :)))))))))
<PetrHH> pardon, jsem debil
<PetrHH> uz to vidim
<[ZOMB]> okej, si to pujdu spalit sam az dokourim :D
<h00ked> tak mi dej aspon cigaro xD
<[ZOMB]> se stav :D
<h00ked> se stav ty xD
<[ZOMB]> ja nemuzu, jdu delat topinky neasi :P
<h00ked> dam ti kus optickyho kabelu :D
<h00ked> nebo 250 metru UTP xD
<h00ked> kat. 6 no neber to xD
<[ZOMB]> pres optiku leda ze bych si svitil za roh :d
<[ZOMB]> cat6 bych bral kua :)
<h00ked> no tak vidis xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> mozna i nejaky zbytky 5e, ale ten je nestineny
<[ZOMB]> z toho si nacvakej pathkordy, tj k hovnu :)
<h00ked> njn xD
<h00ked> ale ve svy dobe to byl ficak :D
<[ZOMB]> cucku cat5ky tu mam baliky :D
<[ZOMB]> jo ficak :D
<[ZOMB]> nekde to ficak porad jeste je :D
<[ZOMB]> nastesti me to minulo uz
<h00ked> fajn, geekshop.cz me prave urazil
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: http://www.themiss.cz/2011/02/bashrc/ na upravu stranek moc nekoukej, tj ve vecnym vyvoji :D
<h00ked> podle jejich "testu" jsem pry IT senior, at jdou do prdele xD
<[ZOMB]> :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: ctj? se mi nechce studovat kod xD
<[ZOMB]> nadpis prectes ne? :D
<h00ked> bashrc mno xD
<[ZOMB]> bashrc
<h00ked> ale za slovo "Momentálnš" sem se nedostal... xD
<[ZOMB]> to ti nestaci ro plonou informovanost? :D
<h00ked> ne, chci tve plne doznani xD
<h00ked> ale stejne sem linej to stahnout... takze mi to bude stejne k nicemu to vedet xD
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ls -l|grep .bashrc
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: pastebin uz dneska neleti ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> j moh bych tam dat link na sosnuti, tj fakt :)
<h00ked> si myslis, ze se mi chce spoustet terminal jo? pan snidal vtipnou kasi xD
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: testik :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ty ho jako nemas neustale po ruce? :D
<h00ked> no.. na druhem monitoru, ale to je daleko, pres 1300px :D
<[ZOMB]> :)))
<[ZOMB]> zalezi na mouse sens
<h00ked> nezalezi, je to proste moc px :D
<[ZOMB]> porp alt+tab je dobra zkratka ;)
<h00ked> dve klavesy najednou? o.O :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: co to je dpc za stranku ? :-D k cemu jsou ty sipecky pred kazdym radkem ?
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: omg zahod to podelany chrome nez se naseru
<FrostyX> a mam te ... ctrl+u
<FrostyX> ale seru ti na nejaky FF :D
<[ZOMB]> dit ten BFU prohlizec neumi nic ani poradne vykreslit, o pluginech zbytecny psat, tfuj ksa ble
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: silene. tvuj bashrc po me chce heslo :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> chce aptitude, to na archu asi budu muset vypustit :D
<FrostyX> pluginu je mrdy a jediny podstatny flashblock tam funguje
<h00ked> proc mas nastaveny each jako prototype? :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: j hovno, on si chce vytvorit zbin, pac ho nenasel :)
<FrostyX> dal jsem mu ctrl+c
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: jak ti jede tohle ve FF? http://filiph.net/slides/kisk/#slide1 :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: mrda :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: no vidis a v chrome to beha nadherne :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: co to ma bejt? nechcu to jako ofline shit
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ehm
<FrostyX> jdu si dat obed ... btw nejak silene se to seka ten vstup do terminalu ...
<h00ked> omg, ve FF to vypada dost debilne xD
<[ZOMB]> v opere to vidim vpoho :)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: nerikej, ze ty jeste porad delas prezentace v powerpointu ne? xD
<FrostyX> uz nebudem nadavat na IE, ale na FF ? :-D
<h00ked> nadavani na IE uz je v pase xD
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: ja nedelam prezentace, mozna v tom to bude :D
<[ZOMB]> muzem nadavat na chrome, to se pridam hned :P
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: a co ciste html5 a canvas? :D
<h00ked> http://h00ked.cz/html5/
<h00ked> ve FF to vypada na bliti...
<[ZOMB]> fox to prasi
<h00ked> v chrome: http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky7vmv.png
<h00ked> jj, ten to absolutne nezvlada, Opera tusim ze zvlada krom videa :-)
<[ZOMB]> vpoho koukam do opery foxe i chrome :)
<[ZOMB]> jakyho videa? nevidim ani v chrome zadny ..
<h00ked> http://h00ked.cz/html5/index.php?pg=gdd
<h00ked> ale mozna uz to opera zvlada, zkousel sem to v ni asi pred dvouma mesicema naposledy xD
<[ZOMB]> nejde
<h00ked> hm.. tak mozna s dalsi aktualizaci :-)
<[ZOMB]> nj :)
<h00ked> stejnak... FF 4 je v nedohlednu, zatim asi 12 beta verze nebo co... xD
<[ZOMB]> fox4 se mi uz nechtelo spoustet ... kdyz to tak procitam :)
<[ZOMB]> uz je vcelku vpoho
<[ZOMB]> uz tam jsou i nejaky pluginy :)
<h00ked> :D
<[ZOMB]> a ma moji nejoblibenejsi volbu opery na pravym mysitku "vlozit prejit na" ;)
<[ZOMB]> nechapu ze to ostatni prohlizece nemaj, jednoducha kktinka
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw staci zakomentovat volani prvni funkce hned pod ni a melo by to jet normalne :)
<[ZOMB]> radek 132
<FrostyX> jj uz to jede normalne
<h00ked> premyslim jestli si mam dat jeste pulhodky wowko, nebo se na to vykaslat xD
<[ZOMB]> v ty funkci se jen aktualizujou moje kktiny :)
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: zkus false
<FrostyX> zmenilo mi to prompt ze zlute na cervenou
<h00ked> kaslu na to, nebudu zavislak..
<h00ked> dam si cigaro xD
<[ZOMB]> melo by to zmenin na cerverj prompt, to same pro tty je jinej color, tak jestli jede
<[ZOMB]> ale tusim ze jo kdyz uz to jede takhle :)
<FrostyX> v tty to taky jde
<FrostyX> k cemu to pouzivas ?
<[ZOMB]> trosek jsem si pohral s detekci xserveru od puvodniho navrhu :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: na vsechny PC kopiruju jeden,ale zaroven chci vedet podle barvy jestli jsem na nem localne nebo ssh jestli ma pustenej xserver a pod :)
<FrostyX> hm
<[ZOMB]> tj kuli serveru bez X a PC zas s X,takhle uz je proste poreseno kde to muzu spoustet :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: puvodni metoda ze docela zesirala na tty, tak me zajimalo jestli to jde i v dalsim distru, takze diky ;)
<[ZOMB]> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sample-bashrc.html puvodni reseni get_xserver
<FrostyX> jinak uz nechces nic vyzkouset ?
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> co by se ti hodilo? :D
<[ZOMB]> jeste by to chtelo otestovat ve vice terminalech, ale uz jsem na to nemel silu :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: jinak vypada nejak takle ten prompt http://2imgs.com/2i/i/4d67cc16/85b68d34a81732b43d3836a7d986dd55/76abc1eb38.f.png
<FrostyX> urxvt, terminal, xterm - vsude stejne
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: vidim jen bilo :) j xterm,rxvt,screen,linux(tty) to berou, ty tam jsou taky povoleny pro zjisteni displaye
<[ZOMB]> ale videt to nepotrebuju, vim jaky tam jsou barvicky :)
<[ZOMB]> a ono by to hned rvalo kdyz by to otevrel v necem co to nezna :)
<[ZOMB]> vlastne ne, nahodil by barvu tty a sral by na to :)
<FrostyX> jak vidis jen bilo ? 
<[ZOMB]> nevidim na tom obrazku nic :)
<FrostyX> fakt ne ?
<FrostyX> moment poslu brachovi
<[ZOMB]> ne :)
<FrostyX> zkus chromium :-D
<[ZOMB]> na to ser, ja jdu (snad) povodit nejaky lamky na QL ;)
<FrostyX> hey nevim no, ja ten obrazek normalne zobrazim na vic pc
<freax> [ZOMB]: pojd radsi na CA na GP :P :)
<[ZOMB]> freax: jebat GP :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: bohuzel nevim o jinym miste kde se hraje CA :/
<[ZOMB]> freax: QL :D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jinak mi ten obrazek nejde ani v jednom prohlizeci ze 3 :D
<FrostyX> to je peknej fail
<[ZOMB]> :)
 * FrostyX je liny udelat si dropbox pro podobne pripady
 * FrostyX si radsi pujde zaridit verejnou ip a bude to hazet na svoje apache
<[ZOMB]> uz aby to bylo .. :))
<FrostyX> ted jsem byl tyden doma a vzpomel jsem si na to az ted
<FrostyX> dpc
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> budu tam muset radsi zavolat
<freax> [ZOMB]: tak to jo :D driv to tam ale nebylo ne? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-26
<Starejbar> hooj
<Starejbar> prej chlastame
<Starejbar> tak ne no
<[ZOMB]> freax: nevim, podle me je CA na QL docela dlouho :) chodim vetsinou CTF nebo CA, jednou byl vlastne i freeze event :)
<[ZOMB]> me vecer bolela siska, takze jsem zustal po asi 50ti letech v patek doma a je to docela husty v sobotu rano :D
<[ZOMB]> vsechny ty pohadky a tak :D
<[ZOMB]> freax: btw ty si me asi pamatujes z QP coz? :)
<h00ked> neni tu nekdo lakyrnik?
<[ZOMB]> nezda se :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: na QL se hraje taky freeze? mazec :) jakej si mel nick na gp? taky [ZOMB]?
<freax> h00ked: na co chces lakyrnika? :)
<h00ked> auticko trochu... tuk xD
<h00ked> potrebuju prelakovat cca 10x25cm
<[ZOMB]> freax: ne R@mek :P
<[ZOMB]> freax: jestli jedes k dimakovi na sraz, tak se tam mozna potkame, jeste nevim jak to budu mit s praci ;)
<freax> h00ked: trochu tuk? :D chces vedet kolik te to bude stat, nebo jak? :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: jooo tak to si te pamatuju :)
<h00ked> tak nejak
<h00ked> nebo jak si to nejlip opravit sam :D
<freax> [ZOMB]: jinak o srazu nevim, ale i tak bych tam nemoh.. mam toho ted moc :/ v lete bych chtel ale neco usporadat :)
<freax> h00ked: zalezi na tom, kde to chces lakovat.. jestli se bude lakovat jen cast toho dilu, nebo celej.. 
<freax> h00ked: ale sam bych si to bejt tebou neopravoval.. bude ti to hnit..
<h00ked> tak tam jde ciste jenom o ten lak
<freax> h00ked: no jasny.. ale ten lakyrnik musi nejak trefit barvu.. on je na to sice vzornik, ale kdyz je to auto starsi, tak ta barva vybledne a pokud mas napriklad omlacenou barvu uprostred dveri a je to auto starsi, tak je mozny, ze bys pak mel uprostred dveri flek.. muze to bejt trochu videt.. proto ze vzdycky radsi lakuje celej dil jako dvere, naraznik atd.. pak se to vetsinou ztrati.. 
<freax> jinak za celej dil, jako treba dvere, naraznik atd.. si vezme priblizne 2500,-
<freax> pokud bys chtel vylozene zastrikat jen tech 10x25cm, tak se ti muzu zeptat kamika kolik by to asi tak stalo... za chvilku za mnou prijde jeden typek co ma svoji dilnu a dela do aut...
<xauder> Zdravim, vedel by mi niekto poradit, ako vyriesit problem s prehriavanim GPU Nvidia 8200M na notebooku Asus F5GL? Akonahle spustim nejaku 3D hru (napr. World of Warcraft), tak sa mi do 15 minut vypne. Teplota grafickej karty tesne pred vypnutim je 76 C. Pouzivam Kubuntu 10.10 64-bit. Na hardwarovy problem to nevidim, kedze na Windows 7 to nerobi. 
<[ZOMB]> freax: tak dej pak vedet :)
<freax> [ZOMB]: jasny.. urcite :)
<freax> prosim vas pri spusteni cehokoliv ve vlc mi najednou zacalo vyskakovat okno kde mam vybrat jestli stahovat obaly media rucne, nebo jak.. je tam napsano neco jako "Varovani ohledne soukromi a pripojeni. Tym VideoLANu nema rad, kdyz se aplikace pripojuji k situ bez dovoleni bla bla bla.. nevite prosim vas co s tim? 
<freax> yeah.. vygoogleno.. konecne :)
<h00ked> dpce
<h00ked> prej ze je gentoo spolehlivy, nasrat, mi komplet vytuhnul server, takze hardrestart... :/
<[ZOMB]> :D
<flack-Z> hmm zrad 
<flack-Z> zda sa mi to alebo na ps3 uz ide hrat nejak inak ako len z pomoci original blueray discov?
<flack-Z> ma niekto neejaku informaciu o tom?
<flack-Z> linuxaci :D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> naprosto netusim :)
<flack-Z> ja len kvoli kamosovi daco zistujem
<flack-Z> a narazam na hry na trackeroch ktore su na ps3
<h00ked> pry uz je uvolneny "fix" ale buh vi, jestli to funguje
<h00ked> ono na Wii bylo her taky jak nas*ano jeste nez byla ochrana prolomena
<flack-Z> jj chapem
<flack-Z> ale uz vidim aj nejake forum
<flack-Z> kde sa to hemzi nejakym firmwarom
<flack-Z> ale nechapem ako to funguje ,
<flack-Z> len tak .. http://rarbg.com/torrents/filmi/download/90e7304ead90d4849871b52c50be83b5cf78af7a/torrent.html
<flack-Z> INTERNAL & EXTERNAL HDD JB FW 3.41/3.55 Kmeaw  --tato hlaska svedcii o nejakej verzi firmwaru zrejma
<flack-Z> a hier je tam viacej... zrejma sa nieco uz pohlo
<flack-Z> ja len tak .. ze keby nahodou niekto nieco uz vedel .. ci nechame to radsej este nejaku dobu na rusakov
<h00ked> mno uz sem asi strizlivy... chtelo by to zase zacit pit xD
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> napada vas nekoho takhle v rychlosti jak v php udelat nacteni spousty obrazku ze slozky, pokud mozno s nahledy? :D
<h00ked> omg...
<h00ked> ze delam kraviny kdyz sem opily, tak to beru, ale za strizliva... no snad z toho vyleze neco kloudneho :o)
<libor> Dobrý večer, mám problém s OpenSSH serverem. Kde je prosím vás na serveru soubor auhtorized_keys? Všude čtu, že v ~/ssh/.authorized_keys, ale jak by moh být pod nějakým konkrétním uživatelem serveru? Vždyť to přece běží jako démon. A na serveru jsem jediný já a v mém home žádný .ssh/authrozied_keys není. A není ani v /etc/ssh...
<h00ked> libor: mas tam ubuntu server?
<libor> h00ked: jojo, 10.04 Lucid Server
<libor> A openssh-server balíček
<libor> Když v /etc/ssh/sshd_config povolím PasswordAuthentication a přihlásím se helsem, tak vše funkční
<h00ked> no ja pouzivam sshd, ale to by melo byt podobne mmnt kouknu
<libor> Nechápu jen to, kde má být ten authorized_files....
<libor> Dal jsem hledat v / a všech podsložkách, ale nikde žádný authorized_keys nemám.
<h00ked> tak ja to mam v /root
<libor> A ty jsi root?
<libor> Ale já root nepoužívám. Jsme přece v Ubuntu
<h00ked> nn, ale je to tam
<h00ked> ale co ctu, tak by mela byt v sshd_config prima cesta k souboru
<h00ked> kua by me zajimalo s kym, nebo s cim sem se vcera pral...
<libor> tam je $/.ssh/authorized_keys. $h je asi nějaké makro, co se expanduje na $home
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: nesnazil ses mi vcera zlomit ruku? :D
<h00ked> jop /home
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> libor: je to logicke chovani ssh serveru, jde jen o pochopeni ;)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: kua si pamatuju jak sem vcera sel v pul desaty do retra a potom jak sem se v pul devaty rano sem se vzbudil xD
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> libor: a $h pro openssh $HOME, presne tak ;)
<libor> ZOMB: A teda tím ~ (resp. $h v konfigu) se teda myslí home toho uživatele kterým se zkouším přihlásit? Tedy třeba libor, když se přihlášuju ssh libor@server?
<libor> ZOMB: Ale koho $HOME?
<h00ked> libor: jakoze /home jakoze slozka /home ;)
<h00ked> Aurora: hele ty vole, aurora jeste zije xD
<[ZOMB]> libor: ano, muzes i specifikovat v /etc/ssh/sshd_config kdo presne, resp jaci uzivatele se budou moci pripojit
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: jakoze $HOME | ~/
<[ZOMB]> to bys byl o adresar vys ;)
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: no tak jasne ~/ ale jakoze.... xD
<[ZOMB]> pricemz co neni v ~.ssh/* definuje se v /etc/ssh/*
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: mno tohle chce brat docela presne bych rek ;)
<[ZOMB]> libor: je dost dobre pro klienta vyuzivat ~/.ssh/config
<[ZOMB]> libor: tzn pokud neni v zadnym $HOME/.ssh/ nejakej klic, tak bere z /etc/ssh/sshd_config -> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<libor> Pánové, děkuju. Už to sice asi chápu, ale mám další problém. Nejprve bych na server ale potřeboval svůj klíč nahrát. K nahrání se tam musím nejprve přihlásit heslem, ale "Permission denied, pleasy try again." 100% píšu své heslo dobře - když k serveru přijdu, tak se s ním v pohodě přihlásím
<libor> "Permission denied, pleasy try again." vidím jak při ssh libor@server, tak při ssh-copy-id libor@server
<[ZOMB]> libor: vlastni uzivatel ten klic? resp by mel mit jen on prava cteni ..
<libor> No vím k čemu asi směřuješ. Moje soukr klíč id_dsa má 600, veřejný id_dsa.pub má 640. Ale o právech na mé klíče to není, ne? Nebo když klíče v ~/.ssh existují, tak je ssh klient hned použije?
<[ZOMB]> jj to je prednastaveno tim $h :)
<h00ked> au moje ruka :(
<[ZOMB]> muzes to samo zrusit a upravdu vsechno jen dat do /etc/ssh/sshd_config  a nekam tam i dat klic ( resp ten na serveru nepotrebujes, ten potrebujes na klientu, na serveru ho potrebujes mit v authorized_keys aby te server pustil)
<[ZOMB]> libor: <-
<[ZOMB]> na wiki je to kktsky napsany, nikdo nechape z toho jak to vlastne je, klic na serveru se povoluje v authorized_keys (tam se da public key),klient se prihlasuje privatnim klicem k serveru ...
<[ZOMB]> snad je to pochapitelnejsi nez na wiki, misim na pivo sry :D
<libor> ZOMB: tak ted uz vubec nerozumim.... :-(
<libor> ZOMB: jak to ze se ale neprihlasim ani pres PasswordAuthentification?
<libor> smazal jsem si i klice ze svého ~/.ssh/, aby ssh klient byl donucen použít heslo, ne klíče. A když přidám -v, abych viděl to tělá, tak skutečně používá. Ovšem server mě odmítne :-( ale heslo mám určitě správné :-(
<h00ked> tak problem je vyresen, beha to jenom na localhostu, ani po vnitrni siti to nechce behat... xD
<h00ked> omg, kdyz odpojim ntb ze zasuvky, tak se automaticky wifi prepina do b rezimu.... :D
<[ZOMB]> nj skoda, i am back :( bych mu to ssh vysvetlil kua, to to tady nikdo nepouziva nebo jen delate lemry? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-27
<libor> Jak se prosim Vás jmenuje ten příkaz na výběr "rolí" serveru? Totéž co je v instalátoru. Je tam na výběr DNS, LAMP apod.
<h00ked> tasksel
<h00ked> ale asi pozde co? :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-20
<ondra_> problém to neni žádnej, jen mi to udivilo 
<FrostyX> me taky, proto bych to zkusil zmenit. Co kdyby ti ten webmin nahodou opravdu bezel
<ondra_> já to zkusil změnit
<ondra_> fakt to nemá žádnej efekt
<ondra_> jako webmin to vypisuje jen to lsof
<ondra_> když to pustim obojí z eclipse a připojim se k tomu serveru tak tam mam normálně estabilished
<FrostyX> to je zajimave :-D
<ondra_> takže to to funguje i když je tam port 10000
<ondra_> z čehož usuzuju že tam fakt nic neběží na tom portu
<ondra_> ještě mi byl doporučenej wireshark tak si du hrát s nim
<ondra_> protože ten server běží tak jak má
<ondra_> problém je jen s tim klientem když ho pustim z toho terminálu
<ondra_> je to prostě divný :\ :D
<[Ratten]> ve kterem souboru se uklada odkud ma byt zavadec ?
<[Ratten]> cau FrosryX
<[Ratten]> muzu dat nakemu uzivateli pravo na root ?
<[Ratten]> teda na restart*
<FrostyX> muzes pomoci sudo
<[Ratten]> ale zas bude potrebovat root heslo
<cortex_sk> [Ratten]: v sudoers
<cortex_sk> mozes dat pravo len na jeden prikaz
<cortex_sk> tusim
<cortex_sk> visudo
<tigrid> nazdarek :-)
<tigrid> řešil už tady někdo načitani txt souboru po řádcích ?
<cortex_sk> tigrid: este by niekomu mozno pomohlo v com v bashi/perl/php..?
<tigrid> resp potrebuju abych se mohl v textovem souboru posunout treba na 20ty radek
<tigrid> ehm v bashi na ubuntu sry jsem zapomel :-)
<Chinese_soup> while read line?
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: jak rika cortex_sk: do /etc/sudoers uzivatel ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot
<tigrid> Chinese_soup jake read line ? nejak nvm co mas na mysli
<FrostyX> tigrid: na rychlovku sesmoleno z nejakeho prikladu na google:
<FrostyX> #!/bin/bash
<FrostyX> while read line
<FrostyX> do echo $line
<FrostyX> done < '.bashrc'
<tigrid> FrostyX děkuji posunul jsi mne o pořadny kus blíže k cílové čáře :-)
<FrostyX> :-D
<tigrid> FrostyX simte jak se pouziva random ve skriptu ? :-D kdyz si ho zavolam v terminalu tak to funguje uplne v poho :-D ale jak mile dam byt blbe echo $RANDOM do skriptu tak se nedeje vubec nic ..
<FrostyX> echo $RANDOM
<FrostyX> spatna konzole :D
<tigrid> prosim ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> ze to napsal do spatneho terminalu, sel si vyzkouset co dela echo $RANDOM
<Chinese_soup> jeste ti neodpovidal
<tigrid> oh dik :-)
<FrostyX> tigrid: me ve scriptu normalne funguje echo $RANDOM
<Chinese_soup> a proc kurva gtk je takovy smejd
<FrostyX> tigrid: nedefinujes si tam nahodou svoji promennou RANDOM, ktera by tu systemovou prerazila ?
<tigrid> FrostyX hmm to jsi mne moc nepotesil proc mne to teda nejde ...
<tigrid> prave ze nedefinuju chces videt ten skriptik ?
<FrostyX> muzes
<tigrid> #!/bin/bash
<tigrid> value=0;
<tigrid> prom=456;
<tigrid> echo $RANDOM;
<tigrid> while read line
<tigrid> do
<tigrid> value=`expr $value + 1`;
<tigrid> if(test $value -eq $prom)then 
<tigrid> 	echo $line
<tigrid> fi
<tigrid> done < "seznam.txt"
<tigrid> echo $value;
<FrostyX> kdyztak to priste haz na pastebin, to je prehlednejsi
<tigrid> ok :-)
<FrostyX> no, ja to mam pouzity uplne stejne ;)
<tigrid> no mne to misto te hodnoty vytiskne jen prazdny radek proste
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: v gtk jsem pro jistotu ani nic nepsal. stacilo mi videt nejaky zdrojaky
<Chinese_soup> no, uz jsem to vyresil :D
<Chinese_soup> sice nejakym wtf zpusobem, ale tak proc ne, funguje to :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> srala me tabulka
<Chinese_soup> a jeste je dole pygtk.org :D
<Chinese_soup> takze archiv googlu ...
<Chinese_soup> protoze ty dokumentace v pydoc fakt sajou
<FrostyX> ja tu sedel do sesti rano, patlal jsem PHP a samozrejme php.net melo nejaky vypadky ... to byla taky parada
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<tigrid> mohu jeste dotaz ? :-) kdyz dam let Ra=$RANDOM%10; echo $Ra; tak mi to pri spusteni vyhodi : let: not found
<tigrid> wtf ? ja tomu nerozumim jdu zkusit restart jinak nvm :-(
<FrostyX> hele teoreticky, kde by mohl byt problem. Mam tento trivialni script http://pastebin.com/qRjeHsfm . Ma fungovat tak, ze zapise hello world do souboru, odradkuje a zapise LOOL. Pokud script spustim na localu, funguje bezvadne. Vygenerovany soubor vypada jak pod winama, tak pod linuxem tak jak ma. Jakmile ale presunu ten script na hosting, spustim, vygenerovany soubor vypada spravne pod linuxem, ale pod winama nefunguje zalomeni radku a misto nej se vlozi 
<FrostyX> a ted by me zajimalo proc omg
<Chinese_soup> beztak ma hosting nastaveno neco jinak
<FrostyX> no, ale co
<Chinese_soup> treba, ze odmita \r\n a meni to na \n nebo nejaky takovy shit
<Chinese_soup> to uz ti nepovim :D
<Chinese_soup> ja vim, ze to prave chces slyset, ale ..
<tigrid> omg proc to nejde ...
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: nebo treba jina verze php, co s tim pracuje jinak
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<SquirrelCZECH> dufuck?
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup rozdilne verze tam jsou. 5.3.3 (hosting) X 5.3.8 (local),...
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: grep all the changelogs!
<FrostyX> nic zajimaveho nevidim. afk musim na veceri, nebo mi ji nedaj
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> pozor zmena, ted mi ta tabulka zvetsuje okno!
<cortex_sk> FrostyX a na hostingu je dufam nieco ine ako windows :D
<FrostyX> cortex_sk: je tam debian
<cortex_sk> :/
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-22
<junglist_cz> hojte poradi nekdo jak narvu do ubuntu ovladace pro moji nvidia gforce go 7600
<junglist_cz> ?
<junglist_cz> poradi nekdo jak narvu do ubuntu ovladace pro moji nvidia gforce go 7600	
<FrostyX> junglist_cz: koukni se na wiki
<FrostyX> urcite to tam je
<junglist_cz> je tu nekdo ? 
<FrostyX> jo je
<FrostyX> rikal jsem, at se podivas na wiki, urcite to tam bude
<junglist_cz> jak pustim soubor run ? 
<junglist_cz> http://www.geforce.com/Drivers odtud sem je stahl 
<junglist_cz> pro linux 32 
<junglist_cz> je to soubor .run 
<junglist_cz> podle  wiki se mi nepodarilo pridat zdroj softwaru 
<junglist_cz> sry sem lama 
<junglist_cz> ubuntu novacek 
<junglist_cz> mam ho druhej tejden ,,,, 
<Chinese_soup> otevřeš terminál (Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal); dojdeš do adresáře, kde máš daný .run soubor pomocí cd (např. cd ~/Stažené/); poté napíšeš chmod +x SOUBOR.run; a pak uz jen ./SOUBOR.run
<junglist_cz> sry prikazovej radek neni moje silna stranka pomuyete mi poku mam ve sloyce stazene soubor NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run ja fakt nevim jak tam dojit pres cmd line 
<FrostyX> junglist_cz: dej prikaz    ls
<FrostyX> vypise ti to mimo jine adresar stazene ?
<junglist_cz> mam je vypsane
<FrostyX> tak dej cd stazene
<FrostyX> co to udelalo ?
<junglist_cz> nedari se mi 
<FrostyX> to mi moc nepomuze ... vypsalo to neco ?
<junglist_cz> mmntik 
<junglist_cz> jj uz sem v adr. 
<junglist_cz> ted run jmeno_souboru ? 
<FrostyX> ne, podivej se co ti psal chinese
<junglist_cz> mzu poslat screenshot ? 
<junglist_cz> nekam ? 
<FrostyX> muzes
<junglist_cz> kam? 
<FrostyX> hod ho treba na imageshack.us
<junglist_cz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/6774997206/
<FrostyX> ja vidim, ze chinese psal "chmod +x SOUBOR.run" .. mezi "chmod" a "+x" je mezera
<junglist_cz> Stažené$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run  ? 
<FrostyX> no
<junglist_cz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/6775036326/in/photostream
<FrostyX> no, to je spravne
<junglist_cz> vzdyt sse nic nestalo jen mi to znova vypsalo radek ... 
<junglist_cz> nebo jako to je hotovo ? 
<FrostyX> :) To je jako hotovo
<junglist_cz> :) 
<FrostyX> pridalo to spustitelny priznak tomu souboru. Kdybys to neudelal, ten nasledujici prikaz by ti hodil chybu
<junglist_cz> dikes a ted pres soft. centrum ? 
<junglist_cz> OT: my dog - http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/
<FrostyX> "Chinese_soup >>> otevřeš terminál (Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal); dojdeš do adresáře, kde máš daný .run  soubor pomocí cd (např. cd ~/Stažené/); poté napíšeš chmod +x SOUBOR.run; a pak uz jen  ./SOUBOR.run"
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: sry ze te furt cituju a porad ti to blika :-P
<junglist_cz> nn vpoho dikes ja sem lamka na tohle .... 
<junglist_cz> chjo .......
<junglist_cz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/6921180853/in/photostream 
<ok2cqr> junglist_cz, ./NVIDIA ....
<ok2cqr> a taky moc nerozumim na co tak slozite
<ok2cqr> Ubuntu to umi samo
<ok2cqr> v cestine se to jmenuje Dodatecne ovladace
<junglist_cz> me se porad nebavi s grafikou 
<junglist_cz> zkusil sem vsechny ....
<ok2cqr> aha
<ok2cqr> jak se to projevuje?
<junglist_cz> tipnun to mmnt 
<junglist_cz> hlavne nepustim zadny video na vic ney
<junglist_cz> nez 320 p 
<ok2cqr> seka se?
<junglist_cz> cokoliv vejs se seka jak prase 
<ok2cqr> s tim jsem se nesetkal, co je to za grafarnu?
<junglist_cz> pritom je to 512mb g force 
<junglist_cz> g force go 7600
<FrostyX> ok2cqr: nemyslim si, ze je to az tak slozite. Stahnes soubor, das tam dva prikazy, vyklikas se dialogama tech ovladacu a je to. Kde konkretne je ten problem ?
<ok2cqr> no ja ten problem nemam
<ok2cqr> to junglist_cz
<ok2cqr> ja mam ovladace, ktere nabidlo ubuntu
<ok2cqr> ale kdyz nevi jak v cmd line spustit lokalni soubor, nevim jak bude delat jen v konzoli bez grafiky
<ok2cqr> aby to nainstaloval
<FrostyX> to zvladne :)
<junglist_cz> nemuzu nekomu povolit pristup do myho ubuntu ? 
<FrostyX> muzes, ale to uz bude jednodussi si ty ovladace nainstalovat sam. Mimojine by ti je stejne nikdo neinstaloval
<junglist_cz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/6921199193/in/photostream
<FrostyX> uz by si z tech screenu mohl udelat navod na instalaci :-D
<junglist_cz> klidne udelam az to budu mit 
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: v pohode, ja tu stejne nebyl
<junglist_cz> posledni radek chmod +x NVIDIA ...... ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/69135683@N08/6921180853/in/photostream )  
<junglist_cz> pak se mi vypise znova dalsi a tam mam napsat co  ?  
<Chinese_soup> je to "./"
<Chinese_soup> ani "/" ani ""
<Chinese_soup> a vidim spatne, nebo si dal cd na stazene, pritom ten soubor mas v home?
<Chinese_soup> to stazene byl jen priklad
<Chinese_soup> i kdyz, asi to mas dvakrat
<junglist_cz> ja ho dal tam i tam 
<Chinese_soup> jinak by ti vypsal chmod, zeto nemas
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> tak proste ./NVIDIA...
<Chinese_soup> a uz jsme to tu rekli minimalne 2x :-)
<junglist_cz> junglist@junglist:~$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run
<junglist_cz> junglist@junglist:~$ /NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run
<junglist_cz> bash: /NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<junglist_cz> junglist@junglist:~$ 
<FrostyX> protoze mas proste ten druhy radek blbe
<FrostyX> ted ti to chinese rikal
<FrostyX> musi tam byt ./ ne /
<FrostyX> Je potreba to resit s klidem, nestresovat, nespechat, cist, co tu kdo pise a pujde to
<Chinese_soup> rychly lastlog mi rekl, ze jsme ti to rekli uz 4x ;-)
<junglist_cz> cejtim se jak pako sry ...  
<Chinese_soup> v pohodě
<Chinese_soup> každý jednou začínal
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<junglist_cz> JEDEEEE 
<junglist_cz> dikes
<junglist_cz> hmm 
<junglist_cz> ... 
<junglist_cz> ..
<junglist_cz>  
<junglist_cz> ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> sudo ./NVIDIA...
<Chinese_soup> prece bychom ti to nerekli ihned!
<Chinese_soup> musis ty informace vstrebat postupne!
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> a nekdo by si na to musel vzpomet :-D
<Chinese_soup> takze pred ten prikaz co jsi ted pouzil napises "sudo "
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: presne tak
<junglist_cz> pred tu tecku kterou sem furt prehlizel ? 
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> od nas z intru http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=372198396143625&set=o.109204525794230&type=1&theater
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> 403
<Chinese_soup> direct link please
<Chinese_soup> pokud to je video, tak to nejde i tak
<FrostyX> crap
<FrostyX> hodim to nekam
<Chinese_soup> yup, facebook
<junglist_cz> hmmm hmmm  kde najdu bezici apl. ? vsechny ? 
<junglist_cz> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before            
<junglist_cz>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING   
<junglist_cz>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver         
<junglist_cz>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/42011837219839614362510.jpg/
<FrostyX> junglist_cz: ted nastava sranda. musis zhodit graficke prostredi abys to mohl nainstalovat. Takze budes bez irc :)
<junglist_cz> bude nekdo ochoten jit skype nebo fb mam tu druhy pc ale neni tam irc 
<Chinese_soup> nainstaluj irssi
<Chinese_soup> instaluj na jedny tty a na druhy mej irssi
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> no radeji nic
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: nesolved
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> junglist_cz: tak tam to irc nainstaluj :)
<Chinese_soup> junglist_cz: jak prosté
<Chinese_soup> junglist_cz: jestli chces poradit nejakeho klienta, treba pokud tam je windows, tak klidne se ptej
<FrostyX> irssi bude moc komplikovana zalezitost pro nej ... spis at pouzije nejaky web klient irc, nebo nainstaluje xchat na druhy pc
<Chinese_soup> to je fakt
<Chinese_soup> junglist_cz: otevri si tohle na tom druhem pocitaci http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-cz
<Chinese_soup> ach :)
<junglistcz2> jsem tu 
<Chinese_soup> great job
<Chinese_soup> ted zabijeme Xka
<Chinese_soup> ubuntu ma gdm, ze?
<junglist_cz> tady to vse povipinam mmnt 
<Chinese_soup> /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop should do the trick
<Chinese_soup> pokud tedy ubuntu fakt pouziva gdm
<junglistcz2> tak sem ready 
<junglistcz2> ale nevim jak nudu kopirovat text ... .
<FrostyX> ta nova verze imho ne. tusim tam je neco jako lightDM ... ale nejsem si jisty
<Chinese_soup> takže si otevři terminál a napiš tam "/etc/init.d/gdm3 stop"
<Chinese_soup> aha
<FrostyX> zkusite prvni to gdm
<Chinese_soup> fok
<Chinese_soup> junglistcz2: takže si otevři terminál a napiš tam "/etc/init.d/gdm3 stop"
<Chinese_soup> zda to něco vyplivne
<Chinese_soup> kdyžtak to nějak zformuluj, asi je zbytecne ted resit jak to hodit na pastebin z tty a tak
<Chinese_soup> jo, ten obrazek
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> to je za jake pocitace?
<Chinese_soup> nejake internatni or wat
<Chinese_soup> nebo za to, ze mas na pokoji pocitac? :D
<Chinese_soup> podle HW castka
<Chinese_soup> podle distra castka
<FrostyX> puvodne to bylo za internet. jsem ji rekl, at me teda odpoji, ze ho nechcu, ze je stejne na hovno. pak prisli s tim, ze se teda bude platit za to, ze mas na intru svuj ntb/pc
<Chinese_soup> lol
<Chinese_soup> takze za to muzes ty!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> schovam do skrine
<Chinese_soup> a budu rikat, ze mam jen mobil
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> dalsi den: poplatky za mobil - dnes
<FrostyX> to uz tady taky nekdo zkousel ... tak musel zaplatit za elektriku :-D
<Chinese_soup> lol
<junglistcz2> kdy to tam mam napsat ? junglist@junglist:~$ ls Dokumenty gpodder-downloads Obrázky Šablony examples.desktop Hudba Plocha Veřejné Firefox_wallpaper.png NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run Stažené Videa junglist@junglist:~$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run junglist@junglist:~$ ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run Verifying archive integrity... OK Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 295.20..................
<Chinese_soup> umm
<junglistcz2> pred tim nez se pusti inst. ? 
<Chinese_soup> to pochopis
<Chinese_soup> pred instalaci, ano
<junglistcz2> nebo po tom co me to vrati 
<Chinese_soup> pred instalaci, ano
<Chinese_soup> protoze to ./NVIDIA... napises pak do konzole, co se ti zjevi po "/etc/init.d/gdm3 stop"
<Chinese_soup> afk, vemte za me "solved; next"
<junglistcz2> unglist@junglist:~$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run junglist@junglist:~$ /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop   ? 
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: rozhodne ne. Vrat se rychle zpatky. solved; next
<junglistcz2> junglist@junglist:~$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.20.run junglist@junglist:~$ /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop bash: /etc/init.d/gdm3: Adresář nebo soubor neexistuje
<junglistcz2> ?
<Chinese_soup> hm, koncim, nevim, co to pouziva desktop manager, nebo jak se tomu nadva
<Chinese_soup> mohl by sice zabit Xorg, ale to se mu beztak restrtuje to DM
<Chinese_soup> jeste by mohl jit do jineho initu
<Chinese_soup> aha
<Chinese_soup> tak jsme skoncili
<Chinese_soup> damy a panove
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> my jsme tak skvělí pomocníci, co říkáte?
<FrostyX> my rozhodne :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> hrava tu nekdo WoT na tuxovi?
<FrostyX> co je WoT ?
<SquirrelCZECH> World of Tanks
<Chinese_soup> nemohu si to odpustit
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: solved; next
<Chinese_soup> jsem priserny spammer :'(
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-23
<junglist_cz> zdarec je tu nekdo ? 
<DoNtIkE> dobrý večer
<DoNtIkE> potřeboval bych nějak poradit rychle
<DoNtIkE> potřebuji z androida dostat fotky do ntb
<DoNtIkE> problem je ze nejde mountnout
<DoNtIkE> sudo fdisk -l neni vůbec zobrazenej
<DoNtIkE> lsusb taky nic
<FrostyX> ale co se stalo. tady nekdo promluvil ... :-D
<fr3ax> FrostyX: stal se zazrak :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-24
<Coudy> zdravim, kedysi davno som si kompiloval vmlinuz pre bootovanie po sieti, ale stratil som nastavenie, je moznost alebo postup, ako vytiahnut nastavenie kernela z vmlinuz ? potrebujem totizto pridat nove ovladace pre novy typ sietovej karty
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-25
<Joern[TRX]> hi there!
<Joern[TRX]> i am the developer of the distribution toorox and need some help with translations english - cz or german - cz. i want to add czech language in the next release. anyone wants to help me?
<Chinese_soup> Joern[TRX]: we could use a little more info
<Chinese_soup> Joern[TRX]: and I suggest you to try it a little time later, it's 1 a.m. in Czech republic now and not many people are awake in this time :)
<Joern[TRX]> Chinese_soup, ok - have a look at -> toorox.de - i need about 50 terms translated -> the icon names in systemconfig, starter and the desktop. you can see this in the gallery Toorox 07.2011 "KDE" images
<Joern[TRX]> and a few more terms like: install toorox to hard disk, live chat or make a toorox live-usb
<Chinese_soup> that looks easy, but I'm sorry, I'm not interested :-(
<Chinese_soup> and I don't think there is anyone alive now, if i were you I would try it about 8 hours later ;-)
<Joern[TRX]> ok :)
<Joern[TRX]> bye, wish a gn8
<Chinese_soup> :)
<myschak_> dobré ráhno, řešili jste tady někdy někdo problém s wifinou v nových distrech k-ubu?
<myschak_> problém mám zřejmě jako spousta dalších - nejde mi připojit se na wireless, i když je aktivován bezdrátový ovladač Broadcom STA v dodatečných ovladačích. Kdybyste někdo měli tip na řešení, budu moc rád :)
<domitea> zdravim
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Chinese_soup> kam utikas, kdyz te zdravim!
<Chinese_soup> takze znovu: "ahoj"
<domitea> ahoj
<domitea> mensi vypadek :D
<Chinese_soup> ok!
<Chinese_soup> tak povidej
<Chinese_soup> to neni jen tak, ze se nekdo pripoji a napise ahoj
<Chinese_soup> to neco chce urcite!
<domitea> ja jsem vyjimka :)
<domitea> navic nemam ubuntu :D
<Chinese_soup> ja snad jo?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> nikdy jsem ho nemel
<domitea> :D
<Chinese_soup> a navic! kdyz jsem prijdes idlit, tak nemas zdravit!
<domitea> nejdu idlit
<domitea> jsem podpora :D
<Chinese_soup> idli tu vsichni, co jsou podpora
<Chinese_soup> takze!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> jinak, radi tady pouzivame slovni spojeni "solved; next"
<domitea> WTF?
<Chinese_soup> kdyz se dany clovek, co chtel problem vyresit odpoji / problem se vyresi
<Chinese_soup> vyřešeno; další :)
<domitea> uz mi to doslo :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<domitea> jinak
<domitea> to patri ke slusnemu chvani
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> to zdraveni
<Chinese_soup> sure
<Chinese_soup> já ti to neberu!
<domitea> prijde nekam do mistnosti, tak pozdravi ne?
<Chinese_soup> to si nemysli, že se ti to snažím vzít, však jsem ti i odpověděl
<domitea> a to jsem rad :)
<Chinese_soup> nj, to je jako prijit na zachod a zahulakat tam "Zdaaaar!"
<Chinese_soup> ne, vtip :D
<domitea> :D
<domitea> ale dobry
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> a co 
<Chinese_soup> jak se jmenujes a tak
<Chinese_soup> predstav se nam (mi)
<domitea> Dominik jmeno me
<Chinese_soup> takze
<Chinese_soup> Dominik Matoulek
<domitea> a mam rad caj :D
<Chinese_soup> ok, dal? jsem liny googlit
<Chinese_soup> ok
<domitea> proto ten nick
<Chinese_soup> ten jsem ani necetl
<Chinese_soup> sorry
<Chinese_soup> :D
<domitea> na foru nick stejny :D
<domitea> neva :)
<Chinese_soup> na forum nelezu :)
<domitea> student :D
<domitea> a ty?
<Chinese_soup> !google 1 Cinska_polivka
<bafinky> [1] http://twitter.com/cinska_polivka | Cinska_polivka - Twitter 
<Chinese_soup> domitea: ^
<Chinese_soup> imho vse podstatne
<Chinese_soup> a nemam rad caj
<Chinese_soup> :D
<domitea> aha
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> takze uz se se mnou nebavis kvuli caji :D
<domitea> neboj :D
<domitea> co mas za OS ?
<domitea> debian?
<Chinese_soup> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.2 (squeeze)
<domitea> klasika
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Chinese_soup> co ty
<domitea> Mint Lisa :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<domitea> s mate
<domitea> uprava do GMONE 2 :)
<Chinese_soup> vim, co je mate, neboj :)
<domitea> jj
<domitea> vim
<domitea>  :D
<Chinese_soup> jinak /me pouziva XFCE4
<domitea> hmm
<domitea> rychle
<domitea> a nenarocne ?D
<domitea> :)
<Chinese_soup> presel jsem z GNOME, no
<domitea> ja taky :D
<domitea> Gnome 3 mi prijde takove 
<domitea> neovladatelne :)
<SquirrelCZECH> fluxbox powa hosi
<SquirrelCZECH> *hosi
<Chinese_soup> chces flamovat, or wat?
<domitea> terminal 4ever :D
<Chinese_soup> tty ftw, ano
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
 * SquirrelCZECH to myslel vazne :-P
<Chinese_soup> dobre
<Chinese_soup> XFCE powa hosi
<Chinese_soup> *hosi
<domitea> terminal :D
<domitea> to neznate? :D
<Chinese_soup> ...
<Chinese_soup> 20:57:35 <Chinese_soup> tty ftw, ano
<Chinese_soup> aha, *to ano
<domitea> tty ftw? wtf?
<domitea> jsem novacek :)
<domitea> na irc :D
<Chinese_soup> tty = terminal, o kterem mluvis, zrejme
<Chinese_soup> neboli ten, co se defaultne pousti pres ctrl+alt+Fx
<Chinese_soup> pokud jsi tedy v init 5 nebo jaky to je
<domitea> a ftw ?
<domitea> tty jako putty :D
<Chinese_soup> ftw = for the win
<Chinese_soup> Squirrel radeji zdrhnul, pritom chtel flame, pfff.
<domitea> :D
<domitea> je tu nejak hlucno :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-26
<junglistcz> dobre rano .. 
<junglistcz> zalohuje de ja vu jen data nebo i system a jeho nastaveni ? 
<junglistcz> jak nejlepe zalohuju system a jeho nastaveni  ? 
<tom_> hi
<FrostyX> junglistcz: ted psali na root.cz nejaky clanek o zalohovani
<FrostyX> tom_: hoj
<SquirrelCZECH> junglistcz, globalni nastaveni vetsiny programu: /etc/*, uzivatelske: ~/.*
<SquirrelCZECH> jsou to jen soubory
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze managery balicku by mely byt schopny ziskat seznam balicku v databazi a pak podle toho seznamu obnovit seznam balicku v PC do puvodniho stavu
<FrostyX> jo no, to bych taky mohl nejak zalohovat :)
 * SquirrelCZECH dela "dd /" ale :D
<junglistcz> me jde ale hlavne o nastaveni systemu budu muset udelat iso disku ale za boha si nevzpomenu jak se menoval ten program co delal iso z jakyhokoliv media nebo casti disku behalo to po restartu z cd kdysi sem takhle zalohoval okna 
<SquirrelCZECH> google it! :D
<FrostyX> a jak rikal SquirrelCZECH tak na zalohu nastaveni systemu staci ulozit /etc a uzivatelske nastaveni jsou ve skrytych souborech v ~
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH to napsal vice profi :-P
<Chinese_soup> bla bla bla
<Chinese_soup> hlavne, ze napsal "dd /"
<Chinese_soup> to je taky profi
<Chinese_soup> :P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :-P :-)
<tom_> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ach jo
<Chinese_soup> ten chlapek, co chtel prekladat do cestiny uz se nevratil?
<FrostyX> treba spi
<Chinese_soup> jsem mu vcera rikal, at jsem prijde pozdeji
<Chinese_soup> prave
<Chinese_soup> on prisel v 1 a.m.
<Chinese_soup> 01:26:15<Joern[TRX]> hi there!
<Chinese_soup> 01:30:27<Joern[TRX]> i am the developer of the distribution toorox and need some help with translations english - cz or german - cz. i want to add czech language in the next release. anyone wants to help me?
<Chinese_soup> 01:52:19<Joern[TRX]> Chinese_soup, ok - have a look at -> toorox.de - i need about 50 terms translated -> the icon names in systemconfig, starter and the desktop. you can see this in the gallery Toorox 07.2011 "KDE" images
<Chinese_soup> tak se mu kdyztak nekdo ozvete, kdyz budete mit zajem :P
<Chinese_soup> nekde tam bude mit kontakt beztak na tech strankach
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> force me!
<SquirrelCZECH> achjo
<SquirrelCZECH> tohle nemam
<SquirrelCZECH> rad
<SquirrelCZECH> neco mi nefunguje, a na irc kanale k tomu urecenemu mi uz tri lidi nebyli schopni pomoc a na root.cz zatim zadna odezva..
<FrostyX> zkousel jsi cist manual ? :-P
<SquirrelCZECH> ne asi :-P
<SquirrelCZECH> prose, Arduino mi posila pres serial Data
<SquirrelCZECH> Arduino's serial monitor to precte
<SquirrelCZECH> python script to precte
<SquirrelCZECH> Procesing: A. nevidi arduino v Serial.list() B. kdyz ho priradim manualne tak nereaguje
<SquirrelCZECH> zabit malo
<Chinese_soup> kill them all
<Rattten> cau, nainstlaoval jsem si 11.10 kde zmenim takovej ten "vzhled" (prostredi) minule verzi sem si mohl vybrat pri logovani
<FrostyX> a ted nemuzes ?
<FrostyX> pokud "takovym tim vzhledem" myslis desktopove prostredi (Gnome/Unity/KDE), tak to se meni v loginu
<FrostyX> *pri loginu
<FrostyX> Rattten: mozna pomuze treba tohle http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/how-to-change-default-session-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<Falco_> ahoj
<Rattten> musel jsem si ho doinstalovat
<Rattten> zkousim kubunt
<Rattten> ale diky
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-18
<jdrab> o/
<Chinese_soup> vidíte
<Chinese_soup> s novým topicem zatím už tři dny klid :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-19
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-20
<Chinese_soup> +/topic
<jdrab> o/
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-21
<_Bumblebee> Zdravim
<FrostyX> solved; next
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-22
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> good.
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<_Bumblebee> Ahoj
<Chinese_soup> another one
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-23
<mraky> zdar.-)
<Chinese_soup> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<mraky> nesnáším unity a divoký odklon ubuntu od klasického linuxu.-)
<FrostyX> Ja zase fotbal. 
<FrostyX> Hezka vymena nazoru :-D
<mraky> taky nemam rád fotbal.-)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-24
<Chinese_soup> solved
<Chinese_soup> srsly
<Chinese_soup> neeeeext
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-18
<prema_> Ahoj všem
<prema_> Dokáže někdo říct co po startu kde otevírá okno pro heslo šifrovaných jednotek?
<prema_> Myslím, že to dělá i v gdome
<prema_> je to precise1-Ubuntu
<prema_> Hlavně mi jde o to tohle zrušit debian to neděla
<prema_> A nebo když už ten dosk chci odpojit a dám "cryptmount disk -u"  tak je najednou připojen v "/media/disk"
<prema_> Je to dost nepříjemné, když myslím, že je disk zamknutý a sifrovaný a on je připojen ve složce sdílené všemi
#ubuntu-cz 2014-02-19
<jdrab> pre vas, co ste nesledovali ubuntuonair dnes so shuttleworthom, tak telefony s ubuntu touch bude vyrabat BP a Meizu ;)
<jdrab> http://en.meizu.com/ a bqmobile.com
<jdrab> nieBP :D
<shallow> :D
<shallow> to sa uz da pouzit?
 * shallow videl ubuntu na nexus4
<shallow> pomale.
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-16
<potion>  /o\
<PrCZeK> zdravim, koukam nas tady je hodne :D
<potion> poko..t :D
<PrCZeK> :D mno mam takovy malicky problem :D ktery se mi nedari vyresit
<potion> mno ?
<PrCZeK> http://youtu.be/rr7r8GHOmlc?t=1m4s kdyz chci zmenit hlasitost klavesnice tak se proste obcas sekne a zablokuje mi celou klavesnici
<PrCZeK> neumim to popsat ani nevim proc to dela. 
<PrCZeK> a po nejake dobe si zase hrani s hlasitosti jde normalne psat.. nevim ani co to zpusobuje nekdy to zpusobuje ze ovladam klavesnici a dam zaroven scroll na touchpadu nekdy ze k tomu zmacknu jinou klavesu pokazde neco jineho.
<potion> hmm tak to netusim, som sa s takym niecim nestretol este
<PrCZeK> to je zase specialita meho notebooku :D
<PrCZeK> jako ptal jsem se na foru zkousel jsem vsemozne boot flagy ale stejne nic
<potion> hm tak nepouzivat volume tlacitka na klavesnici :)
<potion> robi to aj ked menis hlasitost softwarovo ?
<PrCZeK> ne
<PrCZeK> softwarove to je v pohode
<PrCZeK> :D
<PrCZeK> mno :D to se lehko rekne :D ale to je dost uzitecna vec
<Noxvil> instaluju ten server na pc a mam mensi problem s rozdelenim disku
<potion> mnoo ?
<potion> a aky problem /
<Noxvil> mam 3 disky 10gb 20gb a 320gb
<potion> mam akurat boot a pak vsetko ostatne :)
<Noxvil> z 10gb chci udelat volne misto na male data jako fotky
<Noxvil> s tim ze ten 10gb pujde brzy pryc
<Noxvil> 20gb tam chci mit system
<Noxvil> a 320gb chci mit data
<Noxvil> filmy
<potion> jop, no tak tych 320G daj ako /home/
<Noxvil> jak ty disky mam rozdelit a jakej format to mam mit
<potion> idealne ak pri instalacii mas moznost zvolit LVM
<potion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Noxvil> muzu udelat lvm
<potion> potom mozes menit velkosti ako chces zabehu
<potion> :)
<potion> a pokial ten 10G pojde prec, tak ho tam uz ani nedavaj
<potion> zbytocne
<Noxvil> takze 10gb mam format volne misto
<Noxvil> 20gb mam jako 18gb ext4 + logicka 2gb swap
<Noxvil> a to lvm nechci asi mit nebudu menit velikost disků
<Noxvil> chci mít 20gb system a data jako /home a /var na tom 320
<Noxvil> takze formát ext4
<Noxvil> ?
<potion> jj tak
<potion> ale tych 320G daj ako /home
<potion> ci ako to stym /var om myslis ?
<Noxvil> a do přípojného bodu napíšu /home
<potion> jop
<potion> ale inak LVM je dobra vec
<Noxvil> lvm udela to ze spoji oba disky a vyhradi misto pro system a pro zbytek data a behem behu muzu rozsirit disk i z toho 20 na ten vetsi?
<Noxvil> na /var mas apache a na apache mas i data na webovky
<Noxvil> owncloud to tam uklada
<potion> jop, ale mozes to nastavit tak, aby bol owncloud v /home/owncloud
<potion> ale tak jop mozes aj ten /var, akurat si pak rozvrhni kolko das na home a kolko na var :)
<potion> lvm vie vela veci, ale ano vie aj spojit disky tak ze sa na vonok tvaria ako jeden
<Noxvil> v home nebudu mit skoro nic vse bude v datech www
<potion> ale hele daj tych 20G na system
<potion> jop hmm jasne, tak /var pak velky
<Noxvil> v home budu mit par programu
<Noxvil> zkusim to udelat prez ten lvm
<Noxvil> takze mam 20gb jako skupinu system format lvm
<Noxvil> a druhou skupinu data
<Noxvil> ted mi to udela dva disky ?
<potion> ako skupinu ? :o
<Noxvil> nic uz jsem to udelal snad to pujde
<potion> :)
<Noxvil> a jak je mozny ze se mi nenainstaloval grub?? psalo to chybu musel jsem tam dat lilo
<potion> :o to neviem
<potion> aku chybu to pisalo ?
<Noxvil> proste ho to chtelo zavist stahlo ho to a pak to hodilo chybuproste to neslo tam dat a kdyz jsem tam dal lilo tak to normalne nabehlo
<potion> jop no tak nech lilo
<Noxvil> mam tam dat lanscape?
<potion> ? :o nechapem co to je ten lanscape
<Noxvil> neco na aktualizace
<Noxvil> https://landscape.canonical.com
<potion> jaj to nezman
<Noxvil> jak zmenim atribut slozky na write a delet pro vsechny??
<Noxvil> v mc to jde?
<potion> jj de to, ale de to aj cez prikaz
<potion> chmod o+w /home/slozka/subor
<Noxvil> jo
<Noxvil> parada chci si slozku www predelat na write abych to furt nemusel delat prez sudo
<Noxvil> kriticka chyba grub
<potion> ho ale oni niektore tie adresare maju naschval takto ppravene prava
<potion> a www neni najlepsie davat +w pre vsetkych
<Noxvil> Nelze nainstalovat GRUB na /dev/sda 
<potion> a jo vlastne, nechal si si /boot/ neaky ?
<potion> neakych 200MB na /boot
<Noxvil> prikaz grub-install /dev/sda selhal toto je kriticka chyba
<Noxvil> da se to dodelat? nebo musim pouzit lilo?
<potion> pouzi lilo asi
<potion> alebo prejdi este raz tu instalaciu, to si len teraz zacal ni e?
<Noxvil> jj
<potion> no nic idem spat
<Noxvil> cau
#ubuntu-cz 2017-02-20
<quup> Hi, anyone know how to make a Å¡ using a compose key?
<quup> I figure if anyone knows it's you :)
<quup> Found it myself, apparently [Compose] + c + s   Å¡Å¡Å¡ :)
#ubuntu-cz 2018-02-21
<jdrab> o/ stale  tu niekto je:D a to som si myslel ze uz davno umrelo
#ubuntu-cz 2020-02-21
<jdrab> wau, tu je tolko ludi vzdy :D
